# LGB TROLLEY ROOF REMOVAL



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I am sure this subject has been covered at some time in the past. I need to remove the roof on my LGB 2035 trolley. Can someone describe how it is done? Or better yet, post some photos.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at Gscalecentral 

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/m3749-p2.aspx

hope this helps


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Dennis, thanks, but it is the smaller single truck trolley that I need help with.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, the single truck trolley roof is a snap fit. Push in on the ends of the roof while attempting to lift the roof off.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Jim. How could I be so blind. Here, I was thinking the entire roof was supposed to come off. When I realized it was just the clerestory, I felt rather silly.


----------

